# TDS acclimatization



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I'm hoping to pick up some tiger shrimp tomorrow, but I'm assuming the TDS at the store will be higher than what I have. I made the mistake of not upping the TDS while I was making up the water for the tank, it is currently sitting at 90 ppm. It will hopefully go up, but it seems my tank build up TDS extremely slowly. I tried adding my mineral supplement, but it seems to be doing little in raising it and I don't want to waste any more of it.

How do you acclimatize newly bought shrimp to the TDS shock? I heard going from high TDS to lower is more dangerous.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I use Shirakura Mineral CA+ coz my RO is 2 TDS (I have a booster as well) 
The mineral liquid helps to raise my GH as well. I use 250 ml tap water to 4 litres RO n then add the mineral liquid as needed. Ofcourse check my PH KH GH with API tests n TDS with TDS meter. 

I use drip method to accimilate or change water in shrimps tanks this way the shrimps gets used to the new TDS. 
Usually I buy shrimps from hobbyists so their TDS is lower than coz most of them use RO n tap water. But the pet shops use 100% tap water so many die within a week of accimication this is my experience. 
If I'm not wrong Tiger shrimps need a higher TDS n a bit harder water than CRS.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

90 sounds extremely low for tigers espeically. They seem to do better in a mid gh/kh/ph low temp water. Mine were breeding fast in a 5.5gal that was up to 400tds. What kind of tigers btw, regular tigers or blue tigers?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I was going to get the ones from PJ's but I might just wait out for some more colored blue tigers. The ones with a blue body and dark black/blue stripes (basically an OEBT without the orange eyes).

I will have to raise the TDS somehow.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

RONY11 said:


> I use Shirakura Mineral CA+ coz my RO is 2 TDS (I have a booster as well)
> The mineral liquid helps to raise my GH as well. I use 250 ml tap water to 4 litres RO n then add the mineral liquid as needed. Ofcourse check my PH KH GH with API tests n TDS with TDS meter.
> 
> I use drip method to accimilate or change water in shrimps tanks this way the shrimps gets used to the new TDS.
> ...


Where can you get a TDS meter? And what do they usually go for?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I got it from home depot for 12$, they're in the water filter section with the RO filters and stuff. Mine was the intellitec TDS meter, been working great since I got it.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

splur said:


> I got it from home depot for 12$, they're in the water filter section with the RO filters and stuff. Mine was the intellitec TDS meter, been working great since I got it.


I'll go tomorrow.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> I'll go tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks, Scott


You should call before you go, some of them don't have it.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

splur said:


> You should call before you go, some of them don't have it.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Just thought I would post this up!
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504

Looks legit.
I was going to order one online from DX but this would be a better option 
Looks like most major stores are "in stock"


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Yup, that's the one I got.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

This is most helpful! I'll pick one up in the morning.

Thank you, Scott



Jaysan said:


> Just thought I would post this up!
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504
> 
> Looks legit.
> ...


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> Just thought I would post this up!
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/intellitec-digital-water-purity-tester/982504
> 
> Looks legit.
> ...


I just got a IntelliTEC Digital Water Purity Tester

Model: WPT1000XL | Store SKU: 1000546397 at Home Depot @ $16.09+hst. Works great. My shrimp tanks are 350-400 TDS

Thanks again for the tip!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

The Home Depot had at least 7 TDS meters at Mississauga West. Take the info with you, especially the SKU. The meters are in the same aisle as the RO filters. Mine was actually hanging on one of the shelf supports and not close to the RO stuff. Ask for help.

*Model: WPT1000XL | Store SKU: 1000546397*

I took a pic of the meter for you.

Also included a pic of my 7.9g Fluval Nano in my kitchen. Feedback appreciated.

Thanks Scott


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Just picked up mine aswell. 
Tested it in my tanks and got different readings, 
Works fine 

Edit: Oh, and they have 5 now.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Been using it for a year now, still doing well. Don't misplace those extra batteries... they're worth almost as much as the stupid thing itself.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> Just picked up mine aswell.
> Tested it in my tanks and got different readings,
> Works fine
> 
> Edit: Oh, and they have 5 now.


Ya, I got different readings in my tanks as well.
All my shrimp tanks are 350-450
My African Cichlid tanks are 750-950. They contain aragonite.


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> Ya, I got different readings in my tanks as well.
> All my shrimp tanks are 350-450
> My African Cichlid tanks are 750-950. They contain aragonite.


Thanks for the info. I picked up my tester at Home depot at Steeles and Dufferin. I tested my CRS tank and the reading is 200, my cherry shrimps tanks are at 400. My frontosa tank is at 450. What are the acceptable ranges?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

razoredge said:


> Thanks for the info. I picked up my tester at Home depot at Steeles and Dufferin. I tested my CRS tank and the reading is 200, my cherry shrimps tanks are at 400. My frontosa tank is at 450. What are the acceptable ranges?


If the fish/shrimp do okay then don't try to change it too fast, or you can just leave them alone.

Most people keep CRS in 150 - 200. RCS or Neos in general 100 - 300 should all be okay. My CRS lives in 100 - 160 (different tanks/substrate), my PFR lives in 200 - 250 (cheap coated rock). They all do fine and breed okay.


----------

